# Do you want Amazon Prime Instant Video? Contact Amazon



## bbrown9

I wrote to amazon about providing streaming to a tivo and they said they hadn't gotten ANY requests for that before!

So go to this link, choose feedback as the topic and start writing!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/digital-video.html?ie=UTF8&browse_node_id=200843320

This is what I said:
I saw on your home page today that you are now supporting Prime Instant videos on xbox360. This is disappointing because I am not a gamer and don't have an xbox 360. I do have a TiVo XL4 and would very much like to view prime instant videos on that device. However, your app for TiVo does not allow for streaming.

When will you support prime instant video streaming on a TiVo?

This is their reply:
I understand youd like to us to stream instant videos on your Tivo.

I'm sorry, currently you can only download videos on Tivo. I understand this feature wouldve made more efficient and convenient to use Amazon Instant videos.

*This is for the first time weve ever received a request for a feature like this *and we're glad you took time to write to us. Ive forwarded your suggestion to our Development team, theyll coordinate with our technology teams and work hard to implement this feature as we plan our future improvements.

Customer feedback like yours helps in our endeavor to improve the service we provide, and were very happy you took time to write to us.

Thanks for your interest in Amazon Instant videos.


----------



## compnurd

Some how i think you were lied too... just saying


----------



## bbrown9

That may be. I didn't really beleive that mine was the first request - but I do believe it's possible they have gotten so few that it didn't show up on their radar screen. Everyone has been too busy complaining to TiVo.

If a lot of people contact them, someone will have to at least take notice.

If you don't contact them, they won't know how many people are upset.


----------



## compnurd

Many people on this forum have contacted them before and I believe Tivo has even acknowledged that Amazon is aware but they are waiting on them


----------



## TZR916

bbrown9 said:


> ...go to this link, choose feedback as the topic and start writing!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/digital-video.html?ie=UTF8&browse_node_id=200843320


Message sent.

I just signed up for Prime free trial. It works great, built into my Sony 55HX800 Tv in the living room. Would be nice to have on Elite so I could see it on the bedroom Tv.


----------



## sharkster

I love Prime, and have had it for years but I seem to use it 99.9% for just the free shipping. I never seem to find videos that I want...maybe I haven't looked hard enough. Would love to have it on Tivo, though.


----------



## waterchange

I sent a message to Amazon.


----------



## hefe

Can't hurt. I sent a message too.


----------



## Wingershute

Sent a message also basically begging for Prime


----------



## waterchange

waterchange said:


> I sent a message to Amazon.


Here's the reply I just received:

Hello,

Thanks for suggesting that we add TiVo to stream Prime Instant Videos. Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service.

We value our customers and hope to make TiVo available for Prime Instant videos. I appreciate your thoughts, and I've forwarded your suggestion to the Instant Video team.

Thanks for using Amazon Instant Video. We look forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## smbaker

Odds that each of your requests will be replied with

"_This is for the first time weve ever received a request for a feature like this and we're glad you took time to write to us. Ive forwarded your suggestion to our Development team, theyll coordinate with our technology teams and work hard to implement this feature as we plan our future improvements._" ?

Maybe I'll be surprised.

ETA: I guess not very good odds, as someone already got a divergent response. They undoubtedly have a feature-tracking db, and the OP's CSR created a new entry in it rather than using the existing entry.


----------



## hefe

My response:

"Hello,

Thank you for writing to Amazon.com. I understand your disappointment.

Unfortunately, though other streaming services like Netflix work on the Tivo, the Amazon Instant Videos cannot be accessed on it currently.

Due to the licensing and other restrictions, some of the devices are not yet available for Prime streaming.

We are regularly working towards improving your instant video service and customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service.

I appreciate your thoughts, and I've forwarded your suggestion to the Instant Video team. They'll definitely consider this as we plan future development.

Thanks for using Amazon Instant Video. We look forward to seeing you again soon."


----------



## GBL

inquiry sent.

Here's my reply:


> I understand that you'd like to watch Prime Instant Videos on TiVo.
> 
> At this time, Prime Instant Videos are not available on TiVo. I'm sorry for any disappointment this may cause.
> 
> Since Prime instant videos are only available for streaming, these videos cannot be downloaded and accessed on TiVo. With an Amazon Prime membership, you can stream Prime instant videos on your Mac, PC, Kindle Fire and hundreds of models of Internet-connected TVs, Blu-ray players and set-top-boxes.
> 
> Thanks for suggesting that we add TiVo as a supported device for Prime Instant Videos. Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts, and I've forwarded a suggestion regarding this on your behalf to our Amazon Instant Video team.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding and patience in this regard.


----------



## atmuscarella

Well here is the response I got:

Hello,

Thanks for contacting Amazon.com,

At this time, Prime instant videos are only available for streaming and cannot be downloaded to a Kindle Fire, TiVo box, or the Unbox Player. Since Tivo is a downloadable device, you are unable to stream the prime instant videos on it.

A list of devices compatible with Amazon Instant Video can be found here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices

However, you can watch Prime instant videos from a Mac or PC, you must be logged into the Amazon.com account associated with your Prime membership. On the detail page of a Prime instant video, click "Watch now" to begin viewing.

Also, Ive taken your concern about making the Prime Instant Video content compatible with Tivo as a feedback and forwarded your comments on to our Amazon Instant Video team to consider as soon as possible.

Thank you for letting us know what you want from your digital video service. It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your valuable feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide.

The Amazon Instant Video Team will carefully review your suggestion.

If you still have any issues, please contact us and we'll be happy to help you. Amazon Instant Video specialists can be reached 24 hours a day, seven days a week at 877-442-1958 or email 24 hours a day, seven days a week using the following link:

www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/digital-video.html?

Thanks for your patience and helping us to increase the compatible devices available for Amazon Instant Video content. We look forward to seeing you again soon.

Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
XXXX

If no, please click here:
XXXX

Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail.

To contact us about an unrelated issue, please visit the Help section of our web site.

Best Regards,

Ramakrishna J​


----------



## Wingershute

I'm sorry that you haven't been able to enjoy the benefits of Prime Instant Video on your TiVo.

I really wish that we had Prime Instant Video streaming for TiVo as well!

Unfortunately, Prime instant videos are only available for streaming and cannot be downloaded to the Kindle Fire, TiVo box, or the Unbox Player. With an Amazon Prime membership, you can stream Prime instant videos on your Mac, PC, Kindle Fire and hundreds of models of Internet-connected TVs, Blu-ray players and set-top-boxes.

Thanks for suggesting that we add an Amazon Instant Video streaming app to the Tivo to access Prime benefits. Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service.

I appreciate your thoughts, and I've forwarded your suggestion to the Instant Video team.

Thanks for using Amazon Instant Video. We look forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## copwriter

waterchange said:


> I sent a message to Amazon.


Me too.


----------



## steve614

Here's what I sent them:



> I would like to subscribe to Amazon Prime Instant Video, but the only streaming device I have is a TiVo.
> 
> Don't suggest I can use my computer - it is bare bones, not able to stream video very well. [ I exaggerated here  ]
> 
> And I don't want to have to buy another device when my TiVo is perfectly capable of handling the task.
> 
> Please make Amazon Prime Instant Video available to TiVo!!!


I expect I'll get a similar response as everyone else.

Edit: I wonder what the people at Amazon are thinking. All of a sudden they are getting all these e-mails from people wanting APIV on their Tivo.


----------



## jcthorne

I sent an email as well. Perhaps the numbers will add up eventually. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## jcthorne

Well, did not take long for a response. +1 for the credit but -1 for an incorrect answer....



Code:


I'm sorry that Tivos currently aren't compatible with Prime Instant Video streaming.

As an apology, I've added a $3.00 credit to your account. This will automatically apply to any digital order, or any item shipped and sold by Amazon.

The reason that it currently isn't compatible is because the Tivo only plays downloaded videos, it can't stream anything. Prime videos are for streaming only because the video license holders would be charging much more for allowing Amazon to make the videos available if Prime included rights to download the content.

Even so, things might change in the future. Thanks for suggesting that we make Prime Instant Video compatible with the Tivo. Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping Amazon continue to improve the experience of using its digital video service.

Thanks for using Amazon Instant Video. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## stlbluesfan74

Message sent. Good thread. Thanks for the link.


----------



## grunnels

Well, I E-mailed my streaming request and here is Amazon's reply:

I'm sorry that Tivos currently aren't compatible with Prime Instant Video streaming.

The reason that it currently isn't compatible is because the Tivo only plays downloaded videos, it can't stream anything. Prime videos are for streaming only because the video license holders would be charging much more for allowing Amazon to make the videos available if Prime included rights to download the content.

Even so, things might change in the future. Thanks for suggesting that we make Prime Instant Video compatible with the Tivo. Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping Amazon continue to improve the experience of using its digital video service.

Thanks for using Amazon Instant Video. I hope you have a great day.

It can't stream anything? Hmmm...


----------



## hefe

grunnels said:


> 'The reason that it currently isn't compatible is because the Tivo only plays downloaded videos, it can't stream anything.'
> 
> It can't stream anything? Hmmm...


Except Hulu and Netflix...


----------



## logicman

Here's the response I got:

Hello,

Thanks for writing with your suggestion about adding feature of streaming Prime Instant Videos on TiVo device.

I understand your concern about this issue and I'm also sending your message to the appropriate people in our company for their consideration. Customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve our store and provide better service to our customers.

Thank you for writing about improvements to the Instant video features. Its very rare that we receive a feedback like yours, even though we have a dedicated team working relentlessly to implement the feedback back we receive.

We're regularly working on improvements to your Instant Video viewing experience. When we're ready with any changes or updates, we'll announce them.

We value your business and look forward to serve you better in future.

Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A275ESHRXQRVME&k=hy

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A275ESHRXQRVME&k=hn


----------



## avg99

That call and request was up to TiVo to make after all they support amazon for download movies it's not us it TiVo that should have been on top of it I mean we pay for the equipment we pay high subscription fees we have a half finished new series 4 come on TiVo time to step up to the plate.


----------



## avg99

Just tried to send feed back and this is the error I got:


We're sorry. There was an error trying to send your e-mail. Please try again in a few minutes or contact us by phone.


I've tried multiple times amazon now too really?


----------



## Davedude

Request for Amazon Prime streaming sent, thanks for the link. :up:


----------



## cherry ghost

avg99 said:


> That call and request was up to TiVo to make after all they support amazon for download movies it's not us it TiVo that should have been on top of it I mean we pay for the equipment we pay high subscription fees we have a half finished new series 4 come on TiVo time to step up to the plate.


At least you remembered the period at the end.


----------



## steve614

cherry ghost said:


> At least you remembered the period at the end.




I was just getting ready to post "Punctuation is your friend".


----------



## CoxInPHX

*Email Sent:*
Comments: Prime Instant Videos for TiVo Premieres!!!!

I see Amazon has now added XBox360 to the supported device line-up for Prime Instant Videos. When will Amazon finally get Prime Instant Videos streaming to the TiVo Premiere?

Thanks

*Response Received:*
Hello,

Thanks for suggesting that we add prime instant video streaming on TiVo.

Customer feedback like yours is always important to us. I'll be sure to pass your message along to the appropriate people as we continue to determine ways to improve the Instant Video experience for our customers.

Thanks for using Amazon Instant Video. We look forward to seeing you again soon.

Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?


----------



## moyekj

Here's my inquiry FWIW:


> As an Amazon Prime member I would really like capability of streaming Instant Videos to my TiVo Premiere units. Other friends with TiVos have already requested this from Amazon and received response from Amazon that reason it is not supported for TiVo is that TiVos only download, can't stream. But that is not true as there are already streaming solutions in place today from Netflix and Hulu Plus, so there really is no good reason why it couldn't stream instant video from Amazon as well.


----------



## smbaker

*Email Sent:*

"_Hello, I am an Amazon Prime customer and a Tivo customer.

It would please me greatly if I could watch Amazon Prime videos on my Tivo, allowing me to use both devices to their full potential. I know there must be a very good and perfectly valid reason why it's not possible to do this. I also know that numerous Tivo users have this week been sending feedback requests asking for Prime support on Tivo. I wouldn't think of boring another Amazon customer service representative with yet another feature request for something the CSR has no ability to implement.

However, what I'm really hoping you can do for me is to settle an issue of debate. One side thinks the lack of Amazon Prime Video support on Tivo is solely the fault of Amazon. The other side thinks the lack of Amazon Prime Video support on Tivo is solely the fault Tivo. I would quite simply like to know whose fault it is, so I can either claim victory for my faction in this debate, or fade silently into the shadows of ignominious defeat.

Thank You"_

*Response Received:*

"_Hello,

I understand you'd like us to add Tivo as compatible to Prime Instant Videos. Thanks for suggesting us this option.

We do hope to offer this feature in future. When we're ready to announce the feature we'll announce it on the website.

Although this feature isn't currently available, I will consider your comments as feedback and I'll happily pass your feedback to our Instant Video development team. We truly value the Kind of feedback and request for adding new features we receive from our customers as it helps us continue to improve our store and provide better and expedient service to our customers.

Please know that we value our customers' satisfaction and convenience above all else it's the foundation on which our company was built. I have forwarded your comments to the team of experts who considers all the feedback we receive from our customers and brings them into practice.

Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of watching our digital videos. I appreciate your thoughts, and I have forwarded your suggestion to the Instant Video team.

I'm sorry I wish I could be more helpful. Thanks for your interest in Amazon Instant Video._"

I think the lot of you have ruined my fun. This response was received immediately after submitting my feedback request, so I believe what has happened is that your flood of requests has led someone at Amazon to program an autoresponder that has cost me the opportunity to resolve my very appropriate request for information with a live human.

Thanks a lot, TCF.


----------



## moyekj

It's not completely robotic responses as there are differences in the ones posted so far and some errors (see last line of response), but it looks mostly cut and paste. Here's the response to my inquiry:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us at Amazon.com with your concern.
> 
> I'm sorry but at this time, Amazon Instant Videos aren't available for streaming but can only be downloaded to Tivo devices. Also, Prime Instant Video is not supported on TiVo.
> 
> I've forwarded your feedback to Amazon Instant Video team to let them know that you're interested in streaming Amazon Instant Videos on a Tivo device. I'm sure they'll consider your feedback while we make improvements in the near future.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know what you want from our digital video service. Customer feedback like yours is very important to us as it helps us continue to improve the service we provide.
> 
> If you still any help, please let us know. We are happy to help!
> ...


----------



## mulscully

I say just keep sending the emails requesting it...


----------



## aadam101

I sent a message too. I think if you really want to send them a message you will BUY some Amazon Video On Demand. If sales increase via a Tivo they will have to take notice.

Interesting that everyone got different replies. I would imagine if they had a lot of these emails in the past they would have a standardized response.


----------



## aadam101

Hello,

I'm sorry for any inconvenience caused.

I understand your interest in streaming prime instant videos on your TiVo.

I'm sorry at the moment we don't have this feature of streaming prime instant videos on your TiVo.

I've taken your comments as feedback and forwarded to Amazon Instant Video team for consideration as we make further improvements.

Thank you for letting us know what you want from your digital video service. It is always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects. Your valuable feedback will help us to improve the selection and service we provide.

The Amazon Instant Video Team will carefully review your suggestion.

If you still have any other queries and concerns, please write back to us.

www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/digital-video.html?

Once again thanks for your feedback. We hope to see you again soon.

Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A302D6F1E71I9R&k=hy

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A302D6F1E71I9R&k=hn


----------



## smbaker

aadam101 said:


> I sent a message too. I think if you really want to send them a message you will BUY some Amazon Video On Demand. If sales increase via a Tivo they will have to take notice.


I doubt the CSRs we're encountering care much about sales. Their job is likely to respond to a request as quickly as possible and move on to the next request.

One wonders if these suggestions really are being forwarded to a second tier, or the CSRs are just saying that to get rid of us.


----------



## aadam101

smbaker said:


> I doubt the CSRs we're encountering care much about sales. Their job is likely to respond to a request as quickly as possible and move on to the next request.
> 
> One wonders if these suggestions really are being forwarded to a second tier, or the CSRs are just saying that to get rid of us.


CSR's are not making the decision to add Prime Streaming. If more people use their Tivo's to purchase Amazon content, than Amazon is more likely to add the service.

I have no idea how Amazon operates but when I handled email customer service for my company, the suggestions from customer very rarely ever went past the CSR.


----------



## compnurd

aadam101 said:


> CSR's are not making the decision to add Prime Streaming. If more people use their Tivo's to purchase Amazon content, than Amazon is more likely to add the service.
> 
> I have no idea how Amazon operates but when I handled email customer service for my company, the suggestions from customer very rarely ever went past the CSR.


DING!!


----------



## sandycityscott

This is a little livelier than others' responses:
----------------------------
Hello,

I am sorry that we have still not been able to make a deal with TiVo to allow streaming for our service on their devices.

I hope that we can make this happen soon for all of our TiVo customers. 

Epically since TiVo is the only one of over 300 devices that we support that does not offer streaming for our service.

Thanks for letting us know that you would be interested in the service if we could make it available on TiVo.

We look forward to seeing you again soon.

Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?


----------



## aadam101

sandycityscott said:


> This is a little livelier than others' responses:
> ----------------------------
> Hello,
> 
> I am sorry that we have still not been able to make a deal with TiVo to allow streaming for our service on their devices.
> 
> I hope that we can make this happen soon for all of our TiVo customers.
> 
> Epically since TiVo is the only one of over 300 devices that we support that does not offer streaming for our service.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know that you would be interested in the service if we could make it available on TiVo.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you again soon.
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?


What a poorly worded response.


----------



## steve614

aadam101 said:


> What a poorly worded response.


I assume the typos are a result of the poster. Other than that, what do you find poorly worded?

Looks to me it is similar to the other responses, only now I get the vibe that they are getting exasperated with the flood of e-mails.

This sentence (with corrected spelling),


> Especially since TiVo is the only one of over 300 devices that we support that does not offer streaming for our service.


suggests to me that they are more than willing to offer Prime videos on Tivo, but can't do anything until TiVo gives them the SDK to engineer the app.


----------



## sbiller

I asked specifically about keeping the download option because I'm very happy with the 1080p quality of the downloads. I wanted a new app that allows streaming. Here was their response.


----------



## steve614

I decided to throw out something different and more specific to shake things up.

My feedback:



> Hello, I understand you are getting a lot of feedback about getting Prime Instant videos on TiVo.
> Answer this if you can.
> What EXACTLY do you need from TiVo to engineer an app?
> There are many people willing to put the screws to TiVo (if necessary) to get this done!


The response:



> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry for any inconvenience caused in this regard.
> 
> Currently, we don't have any specifications about TiVo app to watch Prime Instant Videos but we're looking on this and gathering information.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know what you want from our digital video service.
> 
> We're working to build a successful store on Amazon.com and hope to implement your feedback in the future. Please continue to check back for additional information.
> 
> Thanks for taking time to offer us your thoughts. We look forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## gteague

looks like to me the amazon replies are just a matter of shaking the magic 8-ball. unless that's true about prime working with 300 devices and tivo is the logjam.

/guy


----------



## seattlewendell

gteague said:


> looks like to me the amazon replies are just a matter of shaking the magic 8-ball. unless that's true about prime working with 300 devices and tivo is the logjam.
> 
> /guy


I don't know where the logjam is but yes...prime instant does work with over 300 devices. Most are smart TVs, but now that it is on the Xbox that just leaves Tivo out in the cold.


----------



## atmuscarella

seattlewendell said:


> I don't know where the logjam is but yes...prime instant does work with over 300 devices. Most are smart TVs, but now that it is on the Xbox that just leaves Tivo out in the cold.


Lets Try this again, not sure what you are saying but an Amazon Prime Streaming App is not on several streaming devices such as: 

Netgear NTV200 NeoTV
WD TV Live
Boxee Box
CM 7400 (OTA DVR with Streaming)
Apple TV
and I am guessing there are others. So while I agree TiVo/Amazon need to get Amazon Prime Streaming on TiVo, TiVo isn't the only streaming device without access to Amazon Prime Streaming.

Also as others have said we don't want to loose the ability to download Amazon rentals, which is great for those of us with slower Internet providers.


----------



## seattlewendell

atmuscarella said:


> Lets Try this again, not sure what you are saying but an Amazon Prime Streaming App is not on several streaming devices such as:
> 
> Netgear NTV200 NeoTV
> WD TV Live
> Boxee Box
> CM 7400 (OTA DVR with Streaming)
> Apple TV
> and I am guessing there are others. So while I agree TiVo/Amazon need to get Amazon Prime Streaming on TiVo, TiVo isn't the only streaming device without access to Amazon Prime Streaming.
> 
> Also as others have said we don't want to loose the ability to download Amazon rentals, which is great for those of us with slower Internet providers.


None of that makes the statement about the 300 devices false. Thanks for paying attention. Oh, and Nintendo just announced that it will be in the upcoming Wii U. So now it's ~301.


----------



## Stevesreed

atmuscarella said:


> TiVo isn't the only streaming device without access to Amazon Prime Streaming.


I believe they meant that Tivo is the only device that supports Amazon Instant Video, but not Amazon _Prime_ Instant Streaming Videos.


----------



## atmuscarella

seattlewendell said:


> None of that makes the statement about the 300 devices false. Thanks for paying attention. Oh, and Nintendo just announced that it will be in the upcoming Wii U. So now it's ~301.


Not sure where in my post you read I thought the 300 devices statement was false. Thanks for insinuating I said something I didn't.

My Statement/Question was about the last part of your post that I quoted:



seattlewendell said:


> ...but now that it is on the Xbox that just leaves Tivo out in the cold.


Which seemed to insinuate that TiVo was the only streaming device without access to Amazon Prime Streaming. Which resulted in my post about the other streaming devices that do not have an Amazon Prime Streaming App.


----------



## Davelnlr_

I just spent close to an hour trying to figure out why the Tivo Premier was listed on their Amazon Instant Video compatible players list, but I couldnt find a single Amazon Prime movie on the list. Everything was $2.99 or more. Then I came here to find out what I am doing wrong, and find out Im not doing anything wrong. Back to the PS3 I guess. I hate that thing.


----------



## DennisTheMenace7

I also want Amazon Instant Video on my TIVO Elite. I don't
to want to hear sorry...just do it! Failure is NOT a option.


----------



## crazywater

Davelnlr_ said:


> I just spent close to an hour trying to figure out why the Tivo Premier was listed on their Amazon Instant Video compatible players list, but I couldnt find a single Amazon Prime movie on the list. Everything was $2.99 or more. Then I came here to find out what I am doing wrong, and find out Im not doing anything wrong. Back to the PS3 I guess. I hate that thing.


Amazon Prime Videos are not offered on TiVo yet. Amazon Instant Video rentals are the only thing available on TiVo.


----------



## compnurd

DennisTheMenace7 said:


> I also want Amazon Instant Video on my TIVO Elite. I don't
> to want to hear sorry...just do it! Failure is NOT a option.


Failure is an option and this has been the option for quite some time now


----------



## stinastina

Here's what I received:

_Hello,

Thanks for suggesting us to make Amazon Prime Instant Videos to be available on TiVo.

I've forwarded your comments to our Amazon Instant Video development team for consideration as we make future improvements in future.

Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service.

Your understanding and patience is appreciated in this matter.

Thanks for taking the time to provide your feedback.

If you still have any questions or concerns, please contact us using below link.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/general-questions.html

We look forward to seeing you again soon.
_


----------



## weavb013

Sent a message to Amazon and got a reply in about 20 minutes:

"I'm sorry that Prime Instant Videos aren't currently available on the TiVo Elite XL4.

I've added a $5.00 credit to your account. This will automatically apply to any digital order, or any item shipped and sold by Amazon.

Amazon only lets its customer service employees and the public know about newly compatible devices a few days before they are released. I know that the Instant Video software team is working on making Instant Videos compatible with more devices all the time.

I will submit your feedback about wanting to view Prime content for free on your TiVo to the Amazon Instant Video development team. Usually the more customer requests they receive about a particular thing, the more likely it is for them to work on making it possible. 

I hope this helps. Thank you for shopping with Amazon."


----------



## Riverdome

+1 May not make a difference but then again maybe it will be the straw that breaks the camels back.


----------



## geekaren

Riverdome said:


> +1 May not make a difference but then again maybe it will be the straw that breaks the camels back.


That's what I figure too. Just sent my request to Amazon.


----------



## MichaelK

figured it couldn't hurt so filled out the form...


----------



## jxryan

Here is what I got:
_*

Hello,

At this time, TiVo is not a supported device for Prime Instant Video content. I'm sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.

As the demand to make TiVo compatible with Amazon Instant Video is gaining momentum, Ive forwarded your suggestion to our managerial team, theyll coordinate with our technology teams and will be able to implement this feature in future.

However, as this involves may teams and individuals, we weren't able to come up with an exact time frame on when the TiVo will be made available.

Once again, I'm truly sorry, I wasn't of more help. We hope to see you again soon.

Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?

Best Regards,

Krishna.S
*_


----------



## jrtroo

"Demand [sic] is gaining momentum" - exactly the kind of response that shows some sort of progress in reaction to these emails! Nice.


----------



## hairyblue

I just sent in my Email for an Amazon app for Tivo.

"I have Amazon Prime and love watching the movies and TV shows with the Amazon app. But it would be really great if I could watch Amazon Prime on my Tivo Premiere box. Are you guys working on adding this to the Tivo apps? Please consider making an app if you are not already working on one. Thank you so much.

Timothy
Prime Amazon User and Tivo Premiere box owner."


Now I play the waiting game...


----------



## hairyblue

My reply:

"Hello,

Thanks for suggesting that we add Amazon Prime on Tivo Premiere box in Amazon Instant Video.

I understand that having such an option would be an added benefit to all prevailing Tivo customers. Hence, I've forwarded your comments to our Amazon Instant Video team so that they will look into this with utmost priority.

They're always looking for ways to improve our offerings and may be able to make this feature available in the future.

We'll definitely consider your feedback as we plan further improvements. When we're ready to announce this we'll announce it on the website.

We would never want to disappoint a valued customer like you and we always endeavor to assist our customer with the best of our service so we can ensure that we fulfill all of their needs.

Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of watching our digital videos.

I appreciate your patience and understanding in this regard. We look forward to seeing you again soon.

Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?"



Sounds like a nice response to my question. I would think they would want to make the tivo/prime people happy.


----------



## I WANT MORE

This issue was part of the most recent Tivo Advisor survey.


----------



## drcos

My reply:
Hello,

I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you had accessing Prime Instant Videos on the TiVo Premiere.

Please be informed that, currently TiVo Premiere is not compatible with Prime instant videos. I'm sorry if this causes any disappointment. 

However, I'll take your comments as a feedback. I've forwarded your report to our Amazon Instant Video development team for consideration. They will carefully review your comments and I know they'll want to hear about your experience. We appreciate your patience in this matter.

We can't predict exactly how long it'll take to obtain this. However, once we receive an update about TiVo Premiere being compatible, it will be updated on our website.


----------



## steve614

Same old canned response. 

I'm sure it's come down to money.

I'd like to think TiVo would want Amazon Prime streaming available on the Premiere...it would be a good selling point.
Amazon just wants more than what TiVo is willing to pay.


----------



## Arcady

I have tried Amazon Prime streaming on my HTPC. The quality of the video is atrocious, at least on the content I tried. Some of it looks worse than DVD, even when choosing the HD version of something. That needs to improve before I even care if it works on my TiVo.


----------



## hairyblue

Netflix keeps loosing exclusives, so it may be in Tivo's best interest to add Amazon Prime just to keep competitive.

I hope they look at the future when deciding if they want to spend the time to develop the Amazon Prime app.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Arcady said:


> I have tried Amazon Prime streaming on my HTPC. The quality of the video is atrocious, at least on the content I tried. Some of it looks worse than DVD, even when choosing the HD version of something. That needs to improve before I even care if it works on my TiVo.


When it comes to an HTPC or any computer, Amazon does not allow Prime Instant Videos in HD on many (or most all Movie) titles. You can only get the HD version on a compatible playback device, Roku, etc. Many or most TV shows are available in HD on a computer.


----------



## zubinh

With so many complaints about the Tivo Netflix app, I cant understand why people want to use their Tivo for streaming. The PS3 works great for Netflix, Vudu, Hulu and Amazon. Just sold my Apple TV on ebay..... dont even need that anymore.


----------



## drcos

Arcady said:


> ...The quality of the video is atrocious...


My Panasonic TV will stream Prime Instant, and most of the titles I've looked at look pretty good. That's why I'd like to have it on my TiVo.
Netflix isn't really an alternative, the quality varies from time to time quite drastically. ST: Voyager has been consistently unwatchable, the Patrick Stewart Eleventh Hour won't play without stalling, and Amazing Stories aren't. However, there are a few titles I've watched that did look okay, but nothing comparing to the quality I've gotten streaming Prime Instant HD on my TV.

Whoever needs to fix this needs to fix this now.


----------



## steve614

TiVo has a new form for suggesting new features.

I would suggest anyone and everyone interested in getting Amazon Prime streaming on Tivo use it.

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## sofakng

I'm quite disappointed that TiVo doesn't support Amazon Prime videos. I actually just purchased a TiVo Premiere XL4 and assumed they were supported because it listed Amazon Instant Video support.

I was very disappointed to find out that I was wrong...


----------



## hefe

sofakng said:


> I'm quite disappointed that TiVo doesn't support Amazon Prime videos. I actually just purchased a TiVo Premiere XL4 and assumed they were supported because it listed Amazon Instant Video support.
> 
> I was very disappointed to find out that I was wrong...


You should be more disappointed that Amazon doesn't support Amazon Prime videos on TiVo.


----------



## hairyblue

Added my desire to have Amazon Prime to Tivo in the Survey Link. Come on Tivo and Amazon please take my money. hehe


----------



## mattack

zubinh said:


> With so many complaints about the Tivo Netflix app, I cant understand why people want to use their Tivo for streaming. The PS3 works great for Netflix, Vudu, Hulu and Amazon. Just sold my Apple TV on ebay..... dont even need that anymore.


Because (1) the PS3 uses a lot more power than the TiVo, (2) you don't have a remote with the PS3 (and even if you buy a remote, it's nowhere near as usable as a Tivo remote, though IMHO, Sony remotes somehow do well with "a lot of tiny buttons in a grid" layout), (3) you don't have to switch inputs.


----------



## zubinh

mattack said:


> Because (1) the PS3 uses a lot more power than the TiVo, (2) you don't have a remote with the PS3 (and even if you buy a remote, it's nowhere near as usable as a Tivo remote, though IMHO, Sony remotes somehow do well with "a lot of tiny buttons in a grid" layout), (3) you don't have to switch inputs.


Your points are well taken but I look at it this way:

1. Come on, really?. Is anyone really going to notice a jump in their electric bill by using a PS3 over a Tivo?

2. I love my Harmony 900. Controls everything including my PS3. It even has the Tivo Logo and green thumb/red thumb on the LCD display. The symbols used by the PS3 are also there.

3. I dont have to ever switch inputs on my TV. The Receiver does all the switching with a press of a button on the Harmony 900 and the TV stays on HDMI all the time.

I realize the Harmony remote and a HDMI switching receiver cost more money but I think lower end versions of these are within reach of the average Tivo purchaser.


----------



## MichaelK

zubinh said:


> Your points are well taken but I look at it this way:
> 
> 1. Come on, really?. Is anyone really going to notice a jump in their electric bill by using a PS3 over a Tivo?
> 
> 2. I love my Harmony 900. Controls everything including my PS3. It even has the Tivo Logo and green thumb/red thumb on the LCD display. The symbols used by the PS3 are also there.
> 
> 3. I dont have to ever switch inputs on my TV. The Receiver does all the switching with a press of a button on the Harmony 900 and the TV stays on HDMI all the time.
> 
> I realize the Harmony remote and a HDMI switching receiver cost more money but I think lower end versions of these are within reach of the average Tivo purchaser.


how about the most important reason for most people- I dont own a PS3 and i dont want to buy one just for streaming tv. And I dont want to have to buy a harmony remote either. (although I've owned several harmony remotes and they were tmy favorites until tivo came out with their bluetooth remote)


----------



## danjw1

I just sent a note, I don't think is the first time I have done that, though.


----------



## Minok

Message sent as well.

This is the sort of stupidity thats going to kill this network delivered content before it really gets broad-based support. Industry players that just don't get it. That the dysfunction in this industry amoung the players who would all win from a functional ecosystem, cannot seem to get its head out of its rectum and get on a single page on this digital distribution technology just boggles the mind.

The same knuckleheads that prevent specific episodes of a show from being available via streaming when you can rent the DVD and get it that way, because they are convinced it actually makes a difference by what MEDIUM yo deliver the content, are likely behind this pfaff with TiVo having streaming Netflix, YouTube, VideoCasts, but not Amazon streaming.

What is most annoying is that Amazon hides the fact that you cannot get the Prime Video content on the Tivo. You see the claims that you can get Prime Video for free on a huge amount of boxes, tvs, etc. You check the list of specific devices Amazon says supports Amazon Video and it lists the TivO, but only one one non-obvious graphic on a page somewhere, as a grey on white footnote does it say "no streaming to Tivo". That sort of nonsense isn't acceptable. Amazon should just say: Prime gets free Videos (except on Tivo devices).

Time to cancel my just purchased Amazon Prime account.


----------



## magnus

It just lost its appeal for me.... just got a new TV with it built-in.


----------



## philhu

Me too.

Got a Samsung. Has Amazon Instant/Prime, Hulu Plus, Netflix and about a dozen more built in. With an app store.....



Another nail in my 4 TivoHD's coffins,. Might just live with my Tivo Premiere and free cable DVR.....


----------



## aaronwt

magnus said:


> It just lost its appeal for me.... just got a new TV with it built-in.


The problem is any streaming Amazon content is only 720P or lower. If you purchase or rent the content you can download it to the TiVo. And alot of it is in 1080P24, while if you only stream the content it is inferior quality. I would like for the Premieres to have access to the Amazon streaming content but only of there is still an option do download to get it at the better quality. Any content I purchase of rent from Amazon I use my Premieres since the content I rent or pruchase is typically available in 1080P24, which I certainly prefer over 720P.


----------



## ncted

I submitted the request to Amazon to add Prime Streaming to their Tivo app even though I am not a current Tivo customer. They sent me the usual platitudes, but they also gave me a $5 credit towards Amazon Instant Video. Sweet!


----------



## Kingpcgeek

aaronwt said:


> I would like for the Premieres to have access to the Amazon streaming content but only of there is still an option do download to get it at the better quality


I seriously doubt that Amazon Prime Instant Video will ever have the ability to download content, just like Netflix will never allow you to download.


----------



## aaronwt

Kingpcgeek said:


> I seriously doubt that Amazon Prime Instant Video will ever have the ability to download content, just like Netflix will never allow you to download.


I don't mean to be able to download the streaming only content, but to still be able to download the purchased/rented content. Currently the content I rent/purchase can be streamed from my devices that have Amazon streaming. But it is limited to 720P. While the TiVo Premiere is able to download it in 1080P24 if that is available. 
I don't expect streaming only content to be able to be downloaded. But I would hate to lose the great option of downloading the purchased/rented content at a higher quality.


----------



## dubluv

Minok said:


> Message sent as well.
> 
> This is the sort of stupidity thats going to kill this network delivered content before it really gets broad-based support. Industry players that just don't get it. That the dysfunction in this industry amoung the players who would all win from a functional ecosystem, cannot seem to get its head out of its rectum and get on a single page on this digital distribution technology just boggles the mind.
> 
> The same knuckleheads that prevent specific episodes of a show from being available via streaming when you can rent the DVD and get it that way, because they are convinced it actually makes a difference by what MEDIUM yo deliver the content, are likely behind this pfaff with TiVo having streaming Netflix, YouTube, VideoCasts, but not Amazon streaming.
> 
> What is most annoying is that Amazon hides the fact that you cannot get the Prime Video content on the Tivo. You see the claims that you can get Prime Video for free on a huge amount of boxes, tvs, etc. You check the list of specific devices Amazon says supports Amazon Video and it lists the TivO, but only one one non-obvious graphic on a page somewhere, as a grey on white footnote does it say "no streaming to Tivo". That sort of nonsense isn't acceptable. Amazon should just say: Prime gets free Videos (except on Tivo devices).
> 
> Time to cancel my just purchased Amazon Prime account.


i also just purchased the amazon prime acct, and i too was mislead into thinking i could stream to my 2 tivoHD's. i know they're going to ask WHY I chose to cancel, but it sux that i would have to do that in order to make my point. maybe i'll just buy a roku for 50 bucks, that's not too bad. i'm disappointed, as i have 3 tivo's in my house, and it would have been great to access prime content for streaming. I dumped netflix when they doubled their prices last year, screw 'em.


----------



## dubluv

philhu said:


> Me too.
> 
> Got a Samsung. Has Amazon Instant/Prime, Hulu Plus, Netflix and about a dozen more built in. With an app store.....
> 
> Another nail in my 4 TivoHD's coffins,. Might just live with my Tivo Premiere and free cable DVR.....


you must have a 2012 model, as my 2011 sammie cannot get amazon prime instant,nor do they intend to add it. it sux too, because my tv has smart hub and is a 7 series, which is almost top of the line.


----------



## dugbug

Vudu has a nice streaming model. Maybe we should beg for that one if amazon won't budge

Vudu is a la cart but great rental selection with budget $1 rentals up to $4.99 new releases. Very iTunes-ish


----------



## dubluv

philhu said:


> Me too.
> 
> Got a Samsung. Has Amazon Instant/Prime, Hulu Plus, Netflix and about a dozen more built in. With an app store.....
> 
> Another nail in my 4 TivoHD's coffins,. Might just live with my Tivo Premiere and free cable DVR.....


hey, could you tell us how the amazon instant video works on your new tv? i have a 2011 sammie, and unfortunately, prime is not supported. ironic, isnt it? amazon shows the tivo as a supported device for instant video, which it isn't. I called, and emailed, but actually while speaking to a CS rep at amazon, i asked why instant video can't be put on a usb stick, so it would be available for all those unsupported tivos and bluray players. she said that that was a great idea and would forward it to development. keeping fingers crossed, otherwise i'm cancelling or buying a roku


----------



## stevel

I bought a Roku 2 XD - Amazon Prime Instant Video works great there, as do both Vudu and Hulu. I don't use Netflix, but that's there as well. And PlayOn.


----------



## dubluv

stevel said:


> I bought a Roku 2 XD - Amazon Prime Instant Video works great there, as do both Vudu and Hulu. I don't use Netflix, but that's there as well. And PlayOn.


hey Steve, i just did the same thing, found a one day sale on the roku 2 HD for $40 at tigerdirect. sadly, this just may be the final straw for me with tivo. my wife loves hers, but i'm grandfathered in @7.55 each. if that changes, i'm outa here. no way i'm upgrading for 1299 a month with multi serv discount to get the premier. plus the premier doesn't get amazon prime either. I'm dumbfounded that tivo would let another company develop a streaming box for so cheap without offering some competition to it.


----------



## rbschwar

OH my goodness - yes, please tell everyone at TIVO that adding Amazon Prime Streamline is an absolute must. Never occurred to me that it would have Amazon streaming, but not Amazon Prime Streaming when I purchased the Premier last week. Sigh.


----------



## atmuscarella

rbschwar said:


> OH my goodness - yes, please tell everyone at TIVO that adding Amazon Prime Streamline is an absolute must. Never occurred to me that it would have Amazon streaming, but not Amazon Prime Streaming when I purchased the Premier last week. Sigh.


Tivo doesn't have any Amazon Streaming, when you rent a video from Amazon it is actually downloaded to your TiVo. You can start watching it before the download is completed but what you are watching is the video file on your hard drive not a stream from Amazon. Which is actually a great feature for those of us that have a slow Internet connection and would like to watch in HD, but not so great for those who would like to access Amazon Prime Streaming - they really should have both.


----------



## TVCricket

Aren't the Netflix streams coming off of Amazon servers? I ask because on the news yesterday, they said that there was a Christmas outage of Watch Instantly and the Amazon servers were to blame. So if this is correct, technically Amazon can create an app that streams both Prime and paid videos.


----------



## Millionaire2K

Amazon host many companies on their massive servers. But its not like Amazon is running the sites.


----------



## TVCricket

How would that stop them from making an app that streams video? They do it for virtually every other device. Why are they stamping their feet with the Premiere?


----------



## Millionaire2K

I don't see how that would stop them. I was just pointing out fact based on the post above (yours).

Agreed that it should be worked out. It seems to me like Tivo and Amazon have not worked together in years. The Amazon TiVo app is very dated.


----------



## HockeyFan

TVCricket said:


> Aren't the Netflix streams coming off of Amazon servers? I ask because on the news yesterday, they said that there was a Christmas outage of Watch Instantly and the Amazon servers were to blame. So if this is correct, technically Amazon can create an app that streams both Prime and paid videos.


Amazon is aware they do not have a TiVo 
App for Prime.
They don't because they choose not to allow
Their Prime service on TiVo. It's their choice.
I don't know their reason.hardware, control, money?

Right now I have to use their smart tv app.
They made many advancements on the interface
the last several years. Since I need to have the tv turned
on anyway, it's acceptable.

I do wish sometime in the future it will
be available on TiVo .


----------



## HockeyFan

It's now on iPhone . Wifi only. No AirPlay.
Tried it out. 
Small screen, wifi only. Doubt I'll ever use
It again. Probably end up deleting it.


----------



## drcos

I think my next email to Amazon and TiVo about Prime Instant on Tivo Premiere will be:
Hey!
Who needs Amazon Prime Instant Video on TiVo when I get it on my WiiU??


----------



## moedaman

TVCricket said:


> How would that stop them from making an app that streams video? They do it for virtually every other device. Why are they stamping their feet with the Premiere?


Since Amazon streaming is on virtually every other box out there, I can only think of two reasons why it isn't available on Tivo hardware.

1) Tivo has some sort of condition that Amazon doesn't like.

2) Amazon doesn't feel that Tivo's current hardware is powerful enough to do it's streaming service justice.

Other than those two reasons, I really can't think of a reason on why their Prime Instant streaming service isn't available on Tivo hardware.

I really do think it's too late to expect Amazon streaming to appear on Tivo series 4 dvrs now. I now have three Roku players. The additions of Vudu and Plex server have, IMO, made the Roku player nearly perfect as far as streaming goes.


----------



## rsnaider

Works great on my kids WiiU, but agree, it should be on the Series 4 boxes as well.


----------



## MichaelK

drcos said:


> I think my next email to Amazon and TiVo about Prime Instant on Tivo Premiere will be:
> Hey!
> Who needs Amazon Prime Instant Video on TiVo when I get it on my WiiU??


AND it comes with "Kid Zone"

I chuckled when I saw Amazon uses that as one of the headings. I guess it is TVii after all....

(fingers crossed that we can stream to the Wii U with the nintendo January update)


----------



## capkj

wow I thought about ordering prime last week! but decided to hold off. Thanks for the post!


----------



## capkj

Im sending them an email now.


----------



## CoxInPHX

I finally just broke down and got a Roku.
It is so much faster and responsive with Netflix and HuluPlus, and finally I get my Amazon Prime and HBOGo. I also use VideoBuzz for YouTube, hoping a real YouTube channel comes soon though.


----------



## drcos

Seriously, Prime instant streaming on the WiiU works pretty well, and it does 5.1 and CC where the program has it. The interface is as fast or faster than the TiVo.
And the WiiU puts out 1080p, much like the Premiere.
So for now, they coexist.


----------



## HockeyFan

capkj said:


> wow I thought about ordering prime last week! but decided to hold off. Thanks for the post!


Wait for redbox. That and Netflix may
be a good combo.

Depending on redbox implementation,
I may cancel amazon prime. Fwiw.


----------



## apw2607

moedaman said:


> Since Amazon streaming is on virtually every other box out there, I can only think of two reasons why it isn't available on Tivo hardware.
> 
> 1) Tivo has some sort of condition that Amazon doesn't like.
> 
> 2) Amazon doesn't feel that Tivo's current hardware is powerful enough to do it's streaming service justice.
> 
> Other than those two reasons, I really can't think of a reason on why their Prime Instant streaming service isn't available on Tivo hardware.
> 
> I really do think it's too late to expect Amazon streaming to appear on Tivo series 4 dvrs now. I now have three Roku players. The additions of Vudu and Plex server have, IMO, made the Roku player nearly perfect as far as streaming goes.


It's actually not on as many STBs as one might think. It's missing from netgears box, boxee, Samsung BDs (2012)

As far as roku. The fact that thing only outputs RGB ... No thanks.


----------



## eaadams

bah now I have to buy a roku. stupid tivo. super lame.


----------



## poppagene

stevel said:


> I bought a Roku 2 XD - Amazon Prime Instant Video works great there, as do both Vudu and Hulu. I don't use Netflix, but that's there as well. And PlayOn.


Just a reminder that you can run playon software on your computer and pytivo with the fork that enables playon. Then you can access amazon instant prime video on tivo. For me, the easiest way to access prime content on tivo is to add shows or movies to my instant video watchlist and then to view them using playon and pytivo. I could access these through my sony bluray or through my xbox360 or through PBOs, but I find it more convenient to watch through tivo.


----------



## HockeyFan

You can try a 14 day demo for playon.
Except for being able to record Netflix titles,
I didn't think it was worth purchasing.
I have a quad core pc with 75Mb Internet ,
so no bandwidth issues.
A lot of duplicate services. If using OAR,
Hulu plus would be the better deal.


----------



## poppagene

HockeyFan said:


> You can try a 14 day demo for playon.
> Except for being able to record Netflix titles,
> I didn't think it was worth purchasing.
> I have a quad core pc with 75Mb Internet ,
> so no bandwidth issues.
> A lot of duplicate services. If using OAR,
> Hulu plus would be the better deal.


With playon you get access to free hulu on tivo and can record free hulu as well as record amazon prime videos. I'm a big fan of both playon and tivo and using them together with netflix, hulu, amazon prime and espn3 have been able to cut the cord from cable and directv.


----------



## HockeyFan

poppagene said:


> With playon you get access to free hulu on tivo and can record free hulu as well as record amazon prime videos. I'm a big fan of both playon and tivo and using them together with netflix, hulu, amazon prime and espn3 have been able to cut the cord from cable and directv.


You can access free Hulu without playon.
For cutting cord you want pay Hulu .
all premium services on playon cost money.

Why leave your computer on when you have
TiVo,roku, blu ray players, smart tv apps.


----------



## poppagene

HockeyFan said:


> You can access free Hulu without playon.
> For cutting cord you want pay Hulu .
> all premium services on playon cost money.
> 
> Why leave your computer on when you have
> TiVo,roku, blu ray players, smart tv apps.


currently $40 for lifetime playon. whether you access it through tivo, roku or whatever, netflix isn't free amazon prime isn't free, and hul plus isn't free and you can't access free hulu content through your tivo roku or bluray without some computer running software such as playon. As to whether hulu plus is better than hulu, there's some disagreement as the content differs some -- some content on hulu plus isn't available on hulu and vice versa. Other than hulu, much of the free contenton playon is also available free on my sony bluray.


----------



## LynnL999

CoxInPHX said:


> I finally just broke down and got a Roku.
> It is so much faster and responsive with Netflix and HuluPlus, and finally I get my Amazon Prime and HBOGo. I also use VideoBuzz for YouTube, hoping a real YouTube channel comes soon though.


I agree. I am really over this idea of "one box must do everything!" I'd rather they just be good at what they're really for. I went through this whole thing with my most recent bluray player, scrounging for one of the relatively few that would do Amazon Prime. It works, but it's also clunky and freezes sometimes. It's also not the best actual player of blurays and DVD's that I could have got for the same money.

Now I have the TiVo as a DVR, Roku for all streaming (including HBO GO, which very few devices support), and a WDTV Live that plays ripped/encoded content in every format I've thrown at it (either streamed from a PC or from an attached hard drive). And my next bluray player will be really, really good at playing discs, and I don't care what else it does.

The WDTV and Roku are both cheap and small, and very easy to use. For me, this is a far better option than searching high and low for the fabled One Box to Rule Them All.


----------



## eaadams

I have to say that I still agree with the one box to rule them all idea. I expect my TIVO to hold all my TV watching 'to do' whether it be Rev3 or Cnet downloaded videos, amazon prime instant, or normal comcast TV. I desire one list that keeps everything together. For example I thought it would be great to re-watch an old star trek series availible on Amazon Prime Instant Videos. But I can't. So now, I am expected to keep track of S1E1 through S7E26 and where I am in that. Forget that, I might as well do Netflix and have them send me the DVD's so I can keep track.

Here is the response I got from Amazon: 
Hello Evan,

Greetings from Amazon customer service!

Please be informed that at this time option to stream the Amazon Prime Instant Video on TiVo devices is not an available option.

You can instantly stream Prime Instant Video titles on a Mac or PC, as well as many Internet-connected TVs, Blu-ray players and set-top-boxes. At this time, Prime Instant Video titles are only available for streaming and cannot be downloaded to a Kindle Fire, iPad, TiVo box, or the Unbox Player.

To stream Prime instant videos from a Mac or PC, you must be logged into the Amazon.com account associated with your Prime membership. On the detail page of a Prime instant video, click "Watch now" to begin viewing.

To watch Prime instant videos from a compatible Internet-connected TV, Blu-ray player or set-top-box, you must have your device linked to the Amazon.com account associated with your Prime membership. For more information about linking your device to Amazon Instant Video, visit:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200238920

I understand that having this feature with in the Amazon instant video app would cause additional convenience to the customers, I appreciate your thoughts, and I've forwarded your suggestion to the Instant Video team. Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service.

We will make every effort to evaluate the information you have provided, and try our level best to lead it to program changes or enhancements.

If you have any other concerns or need any further assistance, please contact us either by e-mail, phone or chat by visiting the below link and clicking on the "Contact us" button so that we can assist you further.

www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/digital-video.html

Your understanding is appreciated in this matter. We hope to see you soon.

Thank you for your inquiry. Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=APCER2320245X&k=hy

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=APCER2320245X&k=hn

Best Regards,

Ziauddin S


----------



## jrtroo

eaadams said:


> So now, I am expected to keep track of S1E1 through S7E26 and where I am in that. Forget that, I might as well do Netflix and have them send me the DVD's so I can keep track.


Actually, the Premiere Netflix app does keep track of where you are in Star Trek, and any other series you may watch sequentially. It is one of the few new features I appreciate in it.


----------



## slowbiscuit

eaadams said:


> I have to say that I still agree with the one box to rule them all idea.


The idea is great, but with Tivo the reality is a bunch of marketing BS. It will never be the 'one box' so a cheap Roku is your friend.


----------



## zubinh

Do yourself a favor and save a lot of aggravation. Playstation 3 is cheap now. Get one and you'll have an awesome blu ray, gaming and streaming experience with Netflix Vudu AND Amazon Prime. Then disable all Video on Demand content on your Tivo and use it for what its is - A DVR.


----------



## aaronwt

Even better don't touch the PS3 and get a BD player with the streaming services. It will work as well or better than the PS3 and use one fifth of the power of a PS3 and also be much quieter. And cost a lot less money.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## HockeyFan

aaronwt said:


> Even better don't touch the PS3 and get a BD player with the streaming services. It will work as well or better than the PS3 and use one fifth of the power of a PS3 and also be much quieter. And cost a lot less money.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


Agree. No longer costs $700 for a blu ray player.
Can get a great player with Netflix / amazon
For $88 off amazon.


----------



## zubinh

HockeyFan said:


> Agree. No longer costs $700 for a blu ray player.
> Can get a great player with Netflix / amazon
> For $88 off amazon.


I tried that. I bought the Sony BDP-S390 for $88. The Amazon interface left a lot to be desired. It was no where near the functionality and speed of the PS3. I found a used PS3 on ebay for $100 for use on a non primary TV. Very glad I have a PS3 connected to each TV now


----------



## HockeyFan

zubinh said:


> I tried that. I bought the Sony BDP-S390 for $88. The Amazon interface left a lot to be desired. It was no where near the functionality and speed of the PS3. I found a used PS3 on ebay for $100 for use on a non primary TV. Very glad I have a PS3 connected to each TV now


Nothing wrong with that. I have a ps3 also.
It works great. I just use mine for gaming now.
Great streaming in past.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144

At this point, I'd just like Tivo allow pass-through of the output of my Roku and become my "one box" for video. That way one could add channels to the Roku and forget about the need to add anything to the Tivo. Just saying......


----------



## slowbiscuit

That's what GoogleTV was all about, and you see how well that turned out.


----------



## MichaelK

slowbiscuit said:


> That's what GoogleTV was all about, and you see how well that turned out.


the problem with google's attempt is that the remote (at least on the sony bluray box) is totally geared towards browsing the net and not towards actually watching tv. It's pretty much worthless for playback control of video. If the remote didn't stink then they could have passed through the tivo and used ip to control the tivo over the network and it would have been amazing.

So at least the sony disc player is a flawed attempt.


----------



## DonGateley

Seems like this thread has morphed into a ******** session. How about sticking to the issue so those that come new don't have to wade through it.


----------



## slowbiscuit

How about contributing something worthwhile to the thread instead of *****ing about it going OT because nothing's going to happen?


----------



## atmuscarella

DonGateley said:


> Seems like this thread has morphed into a ******** session. How about sticking to the issue so those that come new don't have to wade through it.


Thankfully we do not have moderators that are thread police like the AVS forums. I say let threads go where people want to take them.

Regarding Amazon Prime streaming. I would say most people either want it on Tivo or believe it should be on Tivo. However reality is really simple it does not work on any Tivo and neither Tivo and/or Amazon seem able and/or willing to do anything about. Nothing else to say about it.


----------



## colin1497

Does anyone know definitively if TiVo or Amazon is holding this up? I understand it might be more complicated than that, but does anyone actually know what the story is on this? I'm kind of amazed that this hasn't been addressed.


----------



## atmuscarella

colin1497 said:


> Does anyone know definitively if TiVo or Amazon is holding this up? I understand it might be more complicated than that, but does anyone actually know what the story is on this? I'm kind of amazed that this hasn't been addressed.


Anyone who definitively knows why Amazon Prime Steaming still isn't on Tivo (or if it is ever going to be) isn't going to post that information here. I do not believe either company has said anything official about it so everything is just speculation.


----------



## rjshives11

There may be some hope. I contacted amazon and this is what they said:

Hello,

I'm sorry for the inconvenience caused in this matter.

Please understand that our development team is aware of the increasing demand for the access of Amazon Instant Videos on Tivo and are working on the compatibility issue. 

Having said that, I must also say that we don't the exact time frame of the availability of this feature.

I do realize that having the ability to watch Amazon Instant Videos on your Tivo device will be a great feature and will add to your convenience and also to many customers like you. 

Therefore I've marked your comments as feedback and forwarded it to our Amazon Development Team, to point out the increasing demand for the access of the instant videos on Tivo.

Thanks for suggesting that we add these features to Amazon Instant Video. We're constantly working on adding more devices to the compatible list and I'm glad you wrote to us with your interest to add the capability to view instant videos on Tivo.

Customer feedback like yours will help us to improve the selection and service we'll certainly consider your feedback as we make future improvements. 

Thanks for taking the time to provide your feedback. We look forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## mpnret

This is a rather old thread but I guess there have been no new developments. I have been downloading Amazon video to my TiVo for a while now with success. Today I thought I would upgrade my Amazon membership to Amazon Prime which would get me free 2 day shipping along with free video streaming. Tested the streaming on a few of my devices and everything looks good. Then I tried the TiVo, which would be the primary, and no good. A call to Amazon verified TiVo is download only and if I want to stream I could buy a Roka or similiar device.


----------



## mattack

Have you contacted *Tivo* to tell them you want Prime?


----------



## mpnret

mattack said:


> Have you contacted *Tivo* to tell them you want Prime?


Yes I have, and also Amazon but I am not holding my breath. I am going to give this a try on my iphone 5 with a lightning to HDMI cable.


----------



## Bigg

Maybe Amazon is annoyed that they are Ghettoized in the SDUI? Also, just switch inputs. IMHO, Roku does streaming a lot better.


----------



## mpnret

mpnret said:


> Yes I have, and also Amazon but I am not holding my breath. I am going to give this a try on my iphone 5 with a lightning to HDMI cable.


Did a test and Amazon streams nicely to my iphone5 and wife's Ipad for viewing on the device. However, once I connect the HDMI cable I get a message that the Amazon app doesn't support HDMI out. Netflix app works fine. It's sure beginning to look like it is Amazon apps causing all the issues.
I guess it's either a Roku or laptop with HDMI out next.


----------



## supertechguy

Guys, check this out. You may all want to sign this petition:

There is a petition at Change.org to allow this:

www[dot]change[dot]org/petitions/amazon-prime-on-tivo-allow-tivo-to-support-the-delivery-of-amazon-prime-videos

Some times this is the only way to get them to listen.


----------



## haplo888

Cancelled my Amazon Prime during the trial when I found out I couldn't watch it on my Tivo.


----------



## k2ue

supertechguy said:


> Guys, check this out. You may all want to sign this petition:
> 
> There is a petition at Change.org to allow this:
> 
> www[dot]change[dot]org/petitions/amazon-prime-on-tivo-allow-tivo-to-support-the-delivery-of-amazon-prime-videos
> 
> Some times this is the only way to get them to listen.


Did it!


----------



## steve614

I signed the petition even though I don't use Amazon Prime.
I think it is asinine that Amazon excludes Prime from TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt

I just hope if they do start offering Amazon streaming that they still allow the TiVo to download titles. Since the streaming is only 720P. I download TV content from Amazon to my TiVos which is typically in 1080P24. Any other device I would watch them on would be streaming and they would be limited to 720P.


----------



## lujan

aaronwt said:


> I just hope if they do start offering Amazon streaming that they still allow the TiVo to download titles. Since the streaming is only 720P. I download TV content from Amazon to my TiVos which is typically in 1080P24. Any other device I would watch them on would be streaming and they would be limited to 720P.


I have 7 HD movies from AIV but of the 7 only 6 downloaded as 1080p. One downloaded as 1080i and I'm thinking that they only had the 1080i file at the time and if I delete and re-download they may have the 1080p file?


----------



## mpnret

aaronwt said:


> I just hope if they do start offering Amazon streaming that they still allow the TiVo to download titles. Since the streaming is only 720P. I download TV content from Amazon to my TiVos which is typically in 1080P24. Any other device I would watch them on would be streaming and they would be limited to 720P.


Interesting, I didn't know that. I downloaded one season of Justified directly to the TIVO and streamed another season (both from Amazon). I thought the streamed episodes looked a little better. They both showed up at the TV at 1080P. I did the streaming through my blu-ray player and maybe it up converted them. If so, it's doing a nice job.


----------



## supertechguy

Thanks to all of you who have signed the petition, we still need a ton more to sign. If we stand a chance getting the petition to Amazon. I'm still shocked that they dont allow Prime on TiVo.


----------



## Expat

Petition, signed.

Give me ma Prime


----------



## Davedude

Signed.


----------



## gweempose

I recently purchased an Oppo Blu-ray player which is compatible with a Roku streaming stick. In fact, you can get the Roku stick for a special price of $50 through Oppo. Since I don't have any other device that allows me to stream Amazon Prime, I almost pulled the trigger, but then I remembered that there was a slight chance that TiVo may have added the ability since I last checked. Looks like that's not the case. At this point I've pretty much given up hope that the Premiere will ever support Amazon Prime streaming or Comcast VOD in my area. Too bad. It would have been cool.


----------



## mpnret

I just signed even though I essentially solved the issue by buying a Sony Blu-Ray player for $100 with built in Wi-Fi that streams from 100+ sources. I make it a point in any conversation or correspondence with Amazon to inform them that Netflix works with TIVO Amazon does not.


----------



## Loach

I'm going to sign this petition right away. Then I'm going to sign one calling for the immediate repeal of Obamacare. Lastly, I will start one calling for the immediate colonization of Mars. 

I expect all these petitions to be equally effective.


----------



## eaadams

I signed.


----------



## bobrt6676

Signed!


----------



## Old Hickory

mpnret said:


> This is a rather old thread but I guess there have been no new developments. I have been downloading Amazon video to my TiVo for a while now with success. Today I thought I would upgrade my Amazon membership to Amazon Prime which would get me free 2 day shipping along with free video streaming. Tested the streaming on a few of my devices and everything looks good. Then I tried the TiVo, which would be the primary, and no good. A call to Amazon verified TiVo is download only and if I want to stream I could buy a Roka or similiar device.


Sorry if already asked (and a serious question).

What is the attraction for video streaming?

I'm a customer of Amazon Prime and use Amazon Instand Video w/o issues. I would rather it be downloaded to playback whenever. I wish my Kindle would do video download vs. streaming.

Thanks.


----------



## mpnret

Old Hickory said:


> Sorry if already asked (and a serious question).
> 
> What is the attraction for video streaming?
> 
> I'm a customer of Amazon Prime and use Amazon Instand Video w/o issues. I would rather it be downloaded to playback whenever. I wish my Kindle would do video download vs. streaming.
> 
> Thanks.


Streaming is free for Amazon prime members. Downloading costs. Just for example I just streamed 3 seasons of Justified for free. If I downloaded them it would have cost $105. If you think you are downloading for free you may be surprised when your credit card bill comes.


----------



## caryrae73

Old Hickory said:


> Sorry if already asked (and a serious question).
> 
> What is the attraction for video streaming?
> 
> I'm a customer of Amazon Prime and use Amazon Instand Video w/o issues. I would rather it be downloaded to playback whenever. I wish my Kindle would do video download vs. streaming.
> 
> Thanks.


Amazon Prime Instant Video is pretty much just like Netflix streaming plan. You can't download the Amazon Prime videos just the one's you rent.


----------



## Rodney

Signed. I hope others look into this thread to see the petition, as we need a lot more signatures.


----------



## aaronwt

Rodney said:


> Signed. I hope others look into this thread to see the petition, as we need a lot more signatures.


It shows only 33 signatures. I don't see how the petition will make any difference.

I have not signed it.


----------



## logicman

Signed.


----------



## SeaFractor

aaronwt said:


> It shows only 33 signatures. I don't see how the petition will make any difference.
> 
> I have not signed it.


I signed it. It may not go far enought to make a difference, but for the simple mouse clicks, it's worth the effort.

Perhaps this will somehow take off with Facebook and other social media.

But only if we actually do it.



Loach said:


> I'm going to sign this petition right away. Then I'm going to sign one calling for the immediate repeal of Obamacare. Lastly, I will start one calling for the immediate colonization of Mars.
> 
> I expect all these petitions to be equally effective.


As for the petition for immediate colonization of Mars... No need, I've already got family living there.


----------



## Riverdome

Actually if anyone over at Amazon ever caught a glimpse of this it may kill any chance of getting the feature in the future. One would assume they would turn to an internal log of how many requests they have had for the feature but seeing such a small number of people asking for it - well I wouldn't spend $1 of development dollars to make such few users happy.


----------



## moyekj

Wouldn't Amazon actually prefer TiVo users to pay for downloads rather than use Prime streaming anyway?


----------



## gamo62

Loach said:


> I'm going to sign this petition right away. Then I'm going to sign one calling for the immediate repeal of Obamacare. Lastly, I will start one calling for the immediate colonization of Mars.
> 
> I expect all these petitions to be equally effective.


I'm starting a petition to have a public execution of the Kardashians. I think it is LONG overdue.


----------



## jrtroo

A petition with 40 responses would help Amazon decide it made sense to NOT implement this app.


----------



## mpnret

Hopefully Amazon is serious enough about the online video business to at least try and keep up with Netflix. Every time I run into an issue with the Amazon streaming app I try Netflix and it always works. Amazon can't stream on the TIVO and the Amazon support answer is TIVO only does downloads until I tell them Netflix streams just fine. I also stream Netflix on my iPhone 5 into a large screen HDMI input. Again Amazon doesn't work. You would think they would at least be interested in doing what the competiton does or better yet beat them. Amazon needs to hire some app development people from Netflix.


----------



## compnurd

jrtroo said:


> A petition with 40 responses would help Amazon decide it made sense to NOT implement this app.


lol


----------



## gonzotek

moyekj said:


> Wouldn't Amazon actually prefer TiVo users to pay for downloads rather than use Prime streaming anyway?


You could use that argument for all use of Prime streaming, regardless of device. Obviously, since they offer it at all, they think it has some value.


----------



## moyekj

gonzotek said:


> You could use that argument for all use of Prime streaming, regardless of device. Obviously, since they offer it at all, they think it has some value.


 Yes but in a lot of cases Prime Streaming is the ONLY option available for a device. TiVo is one of the few solutions that supports Amazon downloads which is why I brought it up.


----------



## gonzotek

There's prime streaming, and on most devices also the option to purchase/rent ala carte and stream that too (viewing pre-purchased/rented content is also available on iOS). PCs can download and/or stream purchased/rented content, but can only stream Prime content. Frankly, it's a mess of arbitrary per-device rules.

But the reason I piped up is that Amazon introduced Prime video after the ala carte system was in place, so they must see a demand for it and a value to them to it (as a loss-leader for purchased physical goods?). Why would they want to limit only TiVo users? Why wouldn't they also want to limit users of other devices, if they thought they could make the most money that way?


----------



## mpnret

moyekj said:


> Yes but in a lot of cases Prime Streaming is the ONLY option available for a device. TiVo is one of the few solutions that supports Amazon downloads which is why I brought it up.


Every PC out there (which are many) both streams and downloads Amazon video. So as you can see it's not just a few devices that can do both.


----------



## jcthorne

Rather than adding Prime streaming to Tivo, I would much rather Amazon made available all the Prime content to TiVo owners via the existing download process with a limited (say 48hrs) viewing window. After which it auto deletes. The system already supports this, they just need to make the same content available both ways.

For the tivo, this would actually provide a far superior experience.


----------



## moyekj

jcthorne said:


> Rather than adding Prime streaming to Tivo, I would much rather Amazon made available all the Prime content to TiVo owners via the existing download process with a limited (say 48hrs) viewing window. After which it auto deletes. The system already supports this, they just need to make the same content available both ways.
> 
> For the tivo, this would actually provide a far superior experience.


 +1


----------



## Old Hickory

mpnret said:


> Streaming is free for Amazon prime members. Downloading costs. Just for example I just streamed 3 seasons of Justified for free. If I downloaded them it would have cost $105. If you think you are downloading for free you may be surprised when your credit card bill comes.


Okay but you are streaming previous seasons of Justified. And, you have to sit and watch it as it streams. I get the same on my Kindle Fire from Amazon Prime. Any season (but the current) of Justified. I also have the HBO GO and PBS apps for free streaming of their current programs to my Kindle Fire (not involved with Amazon).

I guess the downloading price is the price you pay to watch whenever you want. Like my Tivo subscription provides. I downloaded _Lincoln _for $3.99 and watched it twice.


----------



## mpnret

Old Hickory said:


> Okay but you are streaming previous seasons of Justified. And, you have to sit and watch it as it streams. I get the same on my Kindle Fire from Amazon Prime. Any season (but the current) of Justified. I also have the HBO GO and PBS apps for free streaming of their current programs to my Kindle Fire (not involved with Amazon).
> 
> I guess the downloading price is the price you pay to watch whenever you want. Like my Tivo subscription provides. I downloaded _Lincoln _for $3.99 and watched it twice.


I don't quite get your logic. Of course it was the previous seasons of Justified that I watched. I recorded the current season when it aired then thought it was good enough to watch the previous seasons. I could download them from Amazon for $105. or stream them for free. Of course streaming doesn't work on TiVo so I had to use my Blu-Ray player. I don't see why downloading is the price you pay for watching whenever you want being that streaming is free and you can stream 24/7 so you can watch whenever you want. If you want to watch it twice, stream it twice for free.


----------



## gweempose

jcthorne said:


> Rather than adding Prime streaming to Tivo, I would much rather Amazon made available all the Prime content to TiVo owners via the existing download process with a limited (say 48hrs) viewing window. After which it auto deletes. The system already supports this, they just need to make the same content available both ways.
> 
> For the tivo, this would actually provide a far superior experience.


That's a rather ingenious solution! :up:


----------



## supertechguy

I know right now we only have a few signatures, but if we can all spread the word this can and will work


----------



## supertechguy

Also, at this point I would settle for any solution to view prime content on Tivo, download, stream, etc... beggars can't be choosers. Also, going to start a new forum topic for this, since the petition has gotten lost in the middle of the post.


----------



## moedaman

gamo62 said:


> I'm starting a petition to have a public execution of the Kardashians. I think it is LONG overdue.


Does that include all their husband/boy toy's too? :up:


----------



## logicman

I posted the petition link on TiVo's Facebook page. Maybe that will generate more hits. However, I agree it's going to take more than 100 signers to get Amazon's attention.


----------



## gamo62

moedaman said:


> Does that include all their husband/boy toy's too? :up:


Absolutely! In fact, they would be the first to go!


----------



## ChileHead

Would be nice. One of the main reasons I bought a Roku was for Amazon prime streaming, as well as a more operable netflix app (I have a TiVoHD, but just ordered a premiere which I assume has a better nextflix app.)


----------



## coldtoes

I contacted Amazon and got the following response:

"I'm sorry to hear that you had an unsatisfactory experience with the unavailability of Prime videos on TiVo Devices.

But our development team is working to bring prime videos to different devices like TiVo as we make future improvements to our prime video service.

This is something which we don't want you to experience as our customer as we are working hard to provide our customers with the best digital experience and in spite of all our efforts there are some cases like yours where in we don't have a satisfactory resolution for you as we don't have that particular feature available and we really regret for that.

However, I've taken this as a feedback and forwarded your request to our development team for consideration and make this feature available as soon as possible.

Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our prime video service. We will make every effort to evaluate the information you have provided, and try our level best to lead it to program changes or enhancements

I don't assure you that this will be brought into effect immediately but I assure you that every feedback will be considered, hope we've a good news for you very soon.

Because Amazon team is working for all the possible alternatives that can be made available to our customers so as to provide all the features and there is a development team which works on all these feedback's.

Please understand our limitations on this matter because we would've really liked to have this feature only there was another way however as I hope you'd understand, we need to go through certain protocols to make prime videos available for all devices but we are working on these feedback's.

If you need more help, Amazon video specialists can be reached 24 hours a day, seven days a week using the following link:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/digital-video.html

I hope you understand our limitation and we look forward to seeing you again soon."


----------



## Bigg

OMG people, how hard is it to hit the input switch button on your AVR or video processor to get Amazon Prime from Roku/BD/whatever else has it? Even for renting, I use Roku, it just works so much better...


----------



## hefe

Good for you. I'm glad this limitation satisfies you.


----------



## Bigg

hefe said:


> Good for you. I'm glad this limitation satisfies you.


It shouldn't affect anyone. Just switch inputs and go. The TiVo's streaming apps are atrocious anyways. It's a great DVR, and not much more.


----------



## hefe

Bigg said:


> It shouldn't affect anyone. Just switch inputs and go. The TiVo's streaming apps are atrocious anyways. It's a great DVR, and not much more.


Well, it does.

What if you don't have a Roku? What if your setup doesn't make switching easy?

Regardless, it's easier if it's all capable on one device. With the Roamio, I use it for Netflix and Hulu and it works great. It's more trouble to switch to the Roku than stay in the same interface, so I'd like to have that for Amazon as well. Why is that so unreasonable? It's technically feasible, and it would be convenient, and I want it.

And believe me, for the completely non-techie members of the family, they have no patience for device switching. One device to do it all is a big deal for people like that.


----------



## kherr

Bigg said:


> OMG people, how hard is it to hit the input switch button on your AVR or video processor to get Amazon Prime from Roku/BD/whatever else has it? Even for renting, I use Roku, it just works so much better...


Roku3 for me with a Harmony 700/650 depending which location. All transparent after programing Harmony. In my office I only have 2 HDMI inputs (DVD player also), put in a remote transfer switch, and as said before, all transparent after programing. No need to wait for If/When/Crappy Interface from Tivo.


----------



## Bigg

hefe said:


> Well, it does.
> 
> What if you don't have a Roku? What if your setup doesn't make switching easy?
> 
> Regardless, it's easier if it's all capable on one device. With the Roamio, I use it for Netflix and Hulu and it works great. It's more trouble to switch to the Roku than stay in the same interface, so I'd like to have that for Amazon as well. Why is that so unreasonable? It's technically feasible, and it would be convenient, and I want it.
> 
> And believe me, for the completely non-techie members of the family, they have no patience for device switching. One device to do it all is a big deal for people like that.


It's not rocket science to switch devices. I have a setup with a DVDO EDGE that's fed from something like 9 different components, some through another HDMI switch, and some through a composite converter that's behind that, the DVDO EDGE sends audio to the AVR, and video to the TV, and it's not difficult to use three or four remotes to get set up on what you want, with the correct settings as well (particularly how the AVR is processing the surround, i.e. direct for ESPN, and TV logic for many others, all channel stereo for the Wii). Once you learn the remotes, you can basically mash through all the buttons before the TV is even fully on and HDMI locked.

The Roku just does streaming so much better than the TiVo. It's made for streaming, so use it for that, and let the TiVo do DVRing, which is what it's good at. There's nothing wrong with a half dozen components and a few hundred feet of cabling to get a system that does everything well.


----------



## steve614

Bigg said:


> There's nothing wrong with a half dozen components and a few hundred feet of cabling to get a system that does everything well.


Something about this sentence makes me think sarcasm. It's sad to know you are being serious.


----------



## bbrown9

Bigg said:


> It shouldn't affect anyone. Just switch inputs and go. The TiVo's streaming apps are atrocious anyways. It's a great DVR, and not much more.


It affects me. I don't have any other device that is Amazon Prime capable and I don't want to have to buy one. There is a limit to how many devices I can plug into the one outlet where my TV is. I'm also running out of HDMI ports on my TV. I would also have to get another Ethernet switch because I'm all out of ports. It might not be a big deal to you, but it is to me and apparently a lot of other people on this forum.


----------



## Bigg

steve614 said:


> Something about this sentence makes me think sarcasm. It's sad to know you are being serious.


It shouldn't be. I have the right gear for various tasks. My current components are:

60" Sharp 3D LED-LCD
Onkyo 9400THX 7.1 HTIB
DVDO EDGE
TiVo Premiere XL4
Windows 7 PC with 9TB of storage plus boot SSD
Roku
Apple TV
Blu-ray player
Xbox x2 (mine and roommate's)
Wii
N64
GCN
VCR
Bluetooth adapter

Inputs for HDMI laptop and 1/8" minijack

The whole thing is documented on a schematic I made in excel and printed on 11x17 paper so my roommates can figure it out (it also made it a lot easier to build).



bbrown9 said:


> It affects me. I don't have any other device that is Amazon Prime capable and I don't want to have to buy one. There is a limit to how many devices I can plug into the one outlet where my TV is. I'm also running out of HDMI ports on my TV. I would also have to get another Ethernet switch because I'm all out of ports. It might not be a big deal to you, but it is to me and apparently a lot of other people on this forum.


Get the right tools for the job. TiVo isn't it. You do realize there are such things as power strips right, ethernet switches and HDMI switches, right? I currently have two Ethernet switches, 2 or 3 power strips running off a surge protector, and a DVDO EDGE, HDMI switch, and composite switch.


----------



## hefe

If TiVo gets Amazon Prime streaming, then it WILL be the right tool for the job, and I'll happily use it. And my TV setup will be blissfully simple and consisting of very few components. I have a very clean looking installation, and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## Bigg

hefe said:


> If TiVo gets Amazon Prime streaming, then it WILL be the right tool for the job, and I'll happily use it. And my TV setup will be blissfully simple and consisting of very few components. I have a very clean looking installation, and I intend to keep it that way.


Just because I have several hundred feet of wiring in my HT setup doesn't mean that it looks like a slob put it together. The wiring is well hidden from the user.

TiVo is still terrible with streaming video, even if it gets support for Amazon Prime.


----------



## hefe

I made no comment about your installation. I'm glad you enjoy your setup. I hope to have a setup I can enjoy as much at some point. If I get Prime on TiVo, I certainly will.


----------



## steve614

Bigg said:


> It shouldn't be. I have the right gear for various tasks. My current components are:
> 
> 60" Sharp 3D LED-LCD
> Onkyo 9400THX 7.1 HTIB
> DVDO EDGE
> TiVo Premiere XL4
> Windows 7 PC with 9TB of storage plus boot SSD
> Roku
> Apple TV
> Blu-ray player
> Xbox x2 (mine and roommate's)
> Wii
> N64
> GCN
> VCR
> Bluetooth adapter
> 
> Inputs for HDMI laptop and 1/8" minijack
> 
> The whole thing is documented on a schematic I made in excel and printed on 11x17 paper so my roommates can figure it out (it also made it a lot easier to build).


That's what I was getting at. You have a lot of boxes, some which are for a dedicated purpose (Blu-ray player, Xbox, Wii).

Thinking about streaming services alone, how many of those boxes could you get rid of (excluding the Tivo) and still get all the streaming services you use (If you had to consolidate)?


----------



## Bigg

steve614 said:


> That's what I was getting at. You have a lot of boxes, some which are for a dedicated purpose (Blu-ray player, Xbox, Wii).
> 
> Thinking about streaming services alone, how many of those boxes could you get rid of (excluding the Tivo) and still get all the streaming services you use (If you had to consolidate)?


None of them are fully overlapping. I might be able to get Amazon Prime on the TV, not sure, I've never really used it, but there are other apps on Roku that aren't on the TV. The Apple TV lives in it's own world, as does pretty much everything else. That's why I have all those devices. So that I can have whatever content I want. I'd say that aside from my roommate's GTA binges, 90%+ of the usage is TiVo, but I still have the other options available when I want them.


----------



## Joseph DeMartino

Bigg said:


> OMG people, how hard is it to hit the input switch button on your AVR or video processor to get Amazon Prime from Roku/BD/whatever else has it? Even for renting, I use Roku, it just works so much better...


What makes you assume that everyone HAS a Roku or BD player that is Prime Video compatible? Believe it or not, we would all be smart enough to use your brilliant suggestion if we had a roomful of gear. Not everyone does. I DON'T have a Roku, I don't have a gaming system, (or want either one) and I have a perfectly good BD player that doesn't support Prime Video. I'm out of HDMI ports on my AVR and don't see any reason to replace THAT, either. Right now I have NO source that works with Prime, hence my interest in TiVo and I'd rather not add another box to my system just to get it. (I'd be perfectly happy if Samsung provided a firmware update to my BD player that added the service, but so far no luck on that front.)

Regards,

Joe


----------



## tin_omen

I just about fell for Amazon's big interstitial ad push on Prime while checking out. Until I did the due-diligence & stumbled on this & other threads. 

I don't need to buy more devices to serve up niche content. I also don't want to compromise on marginally-suitable platforms, or to watch television in a tiny formfactor on my lap. I need more services that utilize my perfectly-suitable _existing_ hardware. Especially when you consider devices that cost for hardware and suck-up additional fees for on-going access. 

Hard line: No sale on Prime until they support Tivo for Prime streaming. The fact they do it with Amazon Instant Video on Tivo just underscores it's a choice Amazon is making and not a technological hurdle...

I sent them another in what I'm sure is a pretty continuous stream of Tivo support requests.


----------



## siratfus

Bigg said:


> It shouldn't be. I have the right gear for various tasks. My current components are:
> 
> 60" Sharp 3D LED-LCD
> Onkyo 9400THX 7.1 HTIB
> DVDO EDGE
> TiVo Premiere XL4
> Windows 7 PC with 9TB of storage plus boot SSD
> Roku
> Apple TV
> Blu-ray player
> Xbox x2 (mine and roommate's)
> Wii
> N64
> GCN
> VCR
> Bluetooth adapter
> 
> Inputs for HDMI laptop and 1/8" minijack
> 
> The whole thing is documented on a schematic I made in excel and printed on 11x17 paper so my roommates can figure it out (it also made it a lot easier to build).
> 
> Get the right tools for the job. TiVo isn't it. You do realize there are such things as power strips right, ethernet switches and HDMI switches, right? I currently have two Ethernet switches, 2 or 3 power strips running off a surge protector, and a DVDO EDGE, HDMI switch, and composite switch.


LOL! *The whole thing is documented on a schematic I made in excel and printed on 11x17 paper so my roommates can figure it out (it also made it a lot easier to build).*

You have the tools all right. But I still can't figure out if you're joking, being sarcastic, or truly oblivious to the fact that not everybody is willing to spend the money, or even a desire to have that many "tools" to manage. It be nice to have an Amazon Prime app on the tivo. Now, do people want it bad enough to spend $100+ on the Roku and cabling? Do you really think this is only about "switching inputs?"


----------



## audiodane

Bigg said:


> It shouldn't be. I have the right gear for various tasks. My current components are:
> 
> 60" Sharp 3D LED-LCD
> Onkyo 9400THX 7.1 HTIB
> DVDO EDGE
> TiVo Premiere XL4
> Windows 7 PC with 9TB of storage plus boot SSD
> Roku
> Apple TV
> Blu-ray player
> Xbox x2 (mine and roommate's)
> Wii
> N64
> GCN
> VCR
> Bluetooth adapter
> 
> ...


But there's another rub-- DVDO's Edge has automatic user-configurable prioritized input switching, which is fantastic. We use it with our Tivo, Bluray, and Nintendo Wii. The problem with a Roku box is that it never shuts off it's HDMI output, and nor does a Tivo. So the auto switching feature is junk. I have a complicated setup in my house as well (not as much as yours) and the auto-switching makes it SO easy, as well as the auto-audio routing (if AVR is on, use surround sound; if AVR is off, use TV speakers) ... Makes it *SOOO* easy for the entire family to use a complicated setup.

I would love for the Tivo to support streaming. Alternatively I would be willing to get a Roku --- if it had a standby mode.

..dane


----------



## aaronwt

audiodane said:


> But there's another rub-- DVDO's Edge has automatic user-configurable prioritized input switching, which is fantastic. We use it with our Tivo, Bluray, and Nintendo Wii. The problem with a Roku box is that it never shuts off it's HDMI output, and nor does a Tivo. So the auto switching feature is junk. I have a complicated setup in my house as well (not as much as yours) and the auto-switching makes it SO easy, as well as the auto-audio routing (if AVR is on, use surround sound; if AVR is off, use TV speakers) ... Makes it *SOOO* easy for the entire family to use a complicated setup.
> 
> I would love for the Tivo to support streaming. Alternatively I would be willing to get a Roku --- if it had a standby mode.
> 
> ..dane


Put both devices that are always active on a two port HDMI switch. Then run the output of that to the EDGE and give it the lowest priority. Then just use the remote for the HDMI switch to switch between the Roku and the TiVo.


----------



## Bigg

Joseph DeMartino said:


> I'm out of HDMI ports on my AVR and don't see any reason to replace THAT, either.


You have heard of an HDMI switch, right? None of them have enough ports. I have a 5-port switch on one of the ports on my DVDO EDGE to handle the less-used stuff. One of the 5 ports on that goes to a converter to feed composite sources in, which subsequently goes to a 4-port switch to support GCN, N64, and a VCR.



siratfus said:


> LOL! *The whole thing is documented on a schematic I made in excel and printed on 11x17 paper so my roommates can figure it out (it also made it a lot easier to build).*
> 
> You have the tools all right. But I still can't figure out if you're joking, being sarcastic, or truly oblivious to the fact that not everybody is willing to spend the money, or even a desire to have that many "tools" to manage. It be nice to have an Amazon Prime app on the tivo. Now, do people want it bad enough to spend $100+ on the Roku and cabling? Do you really think this is only about "switching inputs?"


I'm not at all sarcastic. I really do have the schematic. Properly documenting it was the only way for my roommates to be able to use the system too (or myself, I can't remember what's hooked up to what).



audiodane said:


> But there's another rub-- DVDO's Edge has automatic user-configurable prioritized input switching, which is fantastic. We use it with our Tivo, Bluray, and Nintendo Wii. The problem with a Roku box is that it never shuts off it's HDMI output, and nor does a Tivo. So the auto switching feature is junk. I have a complicated setup in my house as well (not as much as yours) and the auto-switching makes it SO easy, as well as the auto-audio routing (if AVR is on, use surround sound; if AVR is off, use TV speakers) ...


A lot of stuff works like that. I have an HTPC and a video converter that are always on as well, so auto-switching would be useless.

I have mine locked to go to the AVR only, as TV speakers are garbage. All audio should be routed through the AVR.


----------



## Ogletree

I just signed up for the 30 day free trial of prime. I plan to go cancel it now and go with hulu plus. I am pretty much done watching everything I wanted to on Netflix and wanted something with different content on it. I won't get a service that does not work on my tivo.


----------



## PLargent

I want to watch the TV series "Falling Skies". When I looked it up on the Internet I discovered it is available from both ITunes and Amazon Prime. There are about 30 episodes and I am an Amazon Prime customer so I thought I would get it for free. Ooops, when I look it up on my Roamio I find that it is $2.99 per episode from "Amazon instant video." Now that I think of it I have never gotten an Amazon video on my Roamio for free. The other items I have gotten from amazon were also for fee. So I go to my laptop, login to amazon and find that I can get all the episodes with my Amazon Prime account for free (no additional charge). My laptop has poor resolution and bad sound so this is not a viable option for me. I have a big TV with good sound connected to a Roamio so I should be able to figure this out.

What am I missing? Something is not letting me order Amazon videos for free on the Roamio. Is it possible to get free (no additional charge) videos on my Roamio using the built in amazon instant video software?


----------



## hefe

PLargent said:


> What am I missing? Something is not letting me order Amazon videos for free on the Roamio. Is it possible to get free (no additional charge) videos on my Roamio using the built in amazon instant video software?


That's the topic of this thread... The fact that Prime video is not accessible from the TiVo. It's crazy, but true.


----------



## stefandaystrom

PLargent said:


> I want to watch the TV series "Falling Skies". When I looked it up on the Internet I discovered it is available from both ITunes and Amazon Prime. There are about 30 episodes and I am an Amazon Prime customer so I thought I would get it for free. Ooops, when I look it up on my Roamio I find that it is $2.99 per episode from "Amazon instant video." Now that I think of it I have never gotten an Amazon video on my Roamio for free. The other items I have gotten from amazon were also for fee. So I go to my laptop, login to amazon and find that I can get all the episodes with my Amazon Prime account for free (no additional charge). My laptop has poor resolution and bad sound so this is not a viable option for me. I have a big TV with good sound connected to a Roamio so I should be able to figure this out.
> 
> What am I missing? Something is not letting me order Amazon videos for free on the Roamio. Is it possible to get free (no additional charge) videos on my Roamio using the built in amazon instant video software?


Which Roku do you have? I think it may be only the relatively new Roku 3 that adds Amazon Prime Videos?

*Amazon Prime Video and Amazon Instant Video are two completely separate things. Amazon Instant Video is downloaded* and paid per download; *Amazon Prime Video is streaming* (not download) and only with Amazon Prime subscription. However, often the same titles are available at both Amazon Prime Video (for streaming free to subscribers) and Amazon Instant Video (for download on a paid basis).


----------



## CoxInPHX

stefandaystrom said:


> Which Roku do you have? I think it may be only the relatively new Roku 3 that adds Amazon Prime Videos?


The previous generation Roku 2 HD/XD/XS has Amazon Prime Instant


----------



## buscuitboy

It boggles my mind that they can't get Amazon Prime going with AT LEAST the Roamio line of DVRs.


----------



## hefe

buscuitboy said:


> It boggles my mind that they can't get Amazon Prime going with AT LEAST the Roamio line of DVRs.


Oh, they can. That's not the problem, I'll bet.


----------



## gtrogue

I got my Roamio yesterday and the Amazon logo on the box was covered over with a black sticker.
Maybe Amazon is going to go away completely on Tivo.


----------



## CoxInPHX

gtrogue said:


> I got my Roamio yesterday and the Amazon logo on the box was covered over with a black sticker.
> Maybe Amazon is going to go away completely on Tivo.


Here is why the black sticker:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/253/kw/amazon

Regulatory changes made by the FCC on January 1, 2014, made Amazon Instant Video incompatible with Roamio Series DVRs manufactured after that date. Additionally, Premieres running standard-definition menus (SDUI) are unable to use the app:

Roamio Series DVRs
To see if your Roamio is compatible with Amazon Instant Video, check the manufacture date of your DVR. You can find this date on a sticker on the back of the DVR.
If the DVR was manufactured before January 1, 2014, it is compatible with Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## aaronwt

CoxInPHX said:


> Here is why the black sticker:
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/253/kw/amazon
> 
> Regulatory changes made by the FCC on January 1, 2014, made Amazon Instant Video incompatible with Roamio Series DVRs manufactured after that date. Additionally, Premieres running standard-definition menus (SDUI) are unable to use the app:
> 
> Roamio Series DVRs
> To see if your Roamio is compatible with Amazon Instant Video, check the manufacture date of your DVR. You can find this date on a sticker on the back of the DVR.
> If the DVR was manufactured before January 1, 2014, it is compatible with Amazon Instant Video.


So the Roamio is unable to show closed captioning from Amazon content?

I'm not sure why this should even be an issue. Did TiVo just not want to update the Roamio Amazon app to comply with the new FCC regulations?


----------



## jjd416

aaronwt said:


> So the Roamio is unable to show closed captioning from Amazon content?
> 
> I'm not sure why this should even be an issue. Did TiVo just not want to update the Roamio Amazon app to comply with the new FCC regulations?


I think it means that any box manufactured on or after 1/1/14 must be in compliance with the new FCC regulation. Older boxes are grandfathered.

Kind of stinks too because I was saving up to purchase a Pro and two mini's and then sell my Premieres. I use Amazon Instant almost every weekend to rent movies. Now I will wait to see if we ever get a new Amazon app.


----------



## gtrogue

CoxInPHX said:


> Here is why the black sticker:
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/253/kw/amazon
> 
> Regulatory changes made by the FCC on January 1, 2014, made Amazon Instant Video incompatible with Roamio Series DVRs manufactured after that date. Additionally, Premieres running standard-definition menus (SDUI) are unable to use the app:
> 
> Roamio Series DVRs
> To see if your Roamio is compatible with Amazon Instant Video, check the manufacture date of your DVR. You can find this date on a sticker on the back of the DVR.
> If the DVR was manufactured before January 1, 2014, it is compatible with Amazon Instant Video.


Mine was manufactured in 2014 and it plays Amazon Instant Video just fine.


----------



## davezatz

Should be resolved soon...


----------



## CoxInPHX

davezatz said:


> Should be resolved soon...


Do you have any UI pics to share?


----------



## Warp

I just contacted Amazon today to let them know I wanted the ability to stream Amazon Prime Instant Video to my TiVo Roamio. I got a response back within less than an hour with far more information than I had expected, including direct confirmation that this functionality is coming soon. See for yourself:



> Hello,
> 
> We hope you will accept our sincere apologies for the inconvenience your experienced.
> 
> I understand your concern about watching Amazon Prime Instant Videos on your TiVo. I'd like to let you know that, you can purchase and download, but not stream, Amazon Instant Video titles to your TiVo. Because streaming is not supported at this time, you can't stream Prime Instant Video titles on your TiVo.
> 
> We would never want to disappoint a valued customer like you and we always endeavor to assist our customer with the best of our service so we can ensure that we fulfill all of their needs, however sometimes we fail to do so due to factors out of our control.
> 
> However, I'd like to let you know that, *we've received many requests from our customers to make Prime Video Streaming available on TiVo devices and we're working on it with top most priority*.
> 
> We are trying very hard to establish ourselves as a successful online digital store and can assure you of numerous changes in very near future which will enable us to achieve our goal and Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve our website and services.
> 
> *I've immediately forwarded your query to the concerned team to make Prime Video Streaming available on TiVo and I'm sure this will definitely happen soon. *
> 
> *Please check back for the availability of an option to stream Prime Videos on TiVo devices.
> *
> Your patience is truly appreciated. We look forward to seeing you again soon.
> 
> Best regards,
> Akshay


So, it truly must be coming soon. From what I know of customer service, support reps will only confirm that a feature is coming after it is basically complete.

It will be great to have this built into my TiVo so I don't have to switch over to my Roku just to watch Amazon Prime Instant Video!


----------



## jrtroo

September may be a super happy month for Tivo users. With this AND android streaming, Tivo has caught up with their biggest gripes. Just got a stream for $25 from craigslist! Yipppie.


----------



## trip1eX

jrtroo said:


> With this AND android streaming, Tivo has caught up with their biggest gripes. .


Don't count your chickens before they hatch. don't put the cart before the horse. IT's not over till the fat lady sings. ....


----------



## Bigg

I'd rather they worked on something that's actually useful. Considering how many other devices support Amazon streaming, there are lots of other things that would actually add value and do something that isn't already easily available.


----------



## eboydog

I would like them to simply fix the copyright restriction of viewing Amazon content on a Mini. With the restrictions Tivo imposes it's a secure system, we aren't talking about transferring but just streaming them from central location once downloaded.

Yes you can use an Apple device to get around that but not all people have Apples to do so.


----------



## sbiller

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-08/amazon-instant-vudu-coming-to-tivo/


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-08/amazon-instant-vudu-coming-to-tivo/


WooHoo!!! it's about time!!! Vudu and Amazon Prime streaming will be a nice addition to my TiVos.


----------



## Adam1115

Hmmm, so no updates?


----------



## ajwees41

Adam1115 said:


> Hmmm, so no updates?


what kind of updates are you looking for? roamios have it, and premieres are supposed to get in the first half of 2015


----------



## Adam1115

ajwees41 said:


> what kind of updates are you looking for? roamios have it, and premieres are supposed to get in the first half of 2015


Roaming have free prime streaming? I guess that would be an update, hadn't heard that.


----------



## Adam1115

Sure enough, prime is on my TiVo! Can't believe nobody posted about that...!


----------



## tatergator1

Adam1115 said:


> Sure enough, prime is on my TiVo! Can't believe nobody posted about that...!


We have, 100's of times. It's the two disparate worlds of TCF. You Happy Hour folks need to check-in more often


----------



## aaronwt

Adam1115 said:


> Sure enough, prime is on my TiVo! Can't believe nobody posted about that...!


You must have been asleep the last few weeks


----------



## Bigg

aaronwt said:


> You must have been asleep the last few weeks


ROFL. Really!


----------



## ajwees41

Adam1115 said:


> Sure enough, prime is on my TiVo! Can't believe nobody posted about that...!


since you have a roamio you should checked in the forum. Tivo premiers are supposed to get it first half of next year unless tivo and amazon decide not to launch it on premiere.


----------



## Bigg

ajwees41 said:


> since you have a roamio you should checked in the forum. Tivo premiers are supposed to get it first half of next year uness tivo nd amazon decide not to launch it on premiere.


Premieres will get it. RCN and Suddenlink are driving the bus on the Premieres at this point.


----------



## ajwees41

Bigg said:


> Premieres will get it. RCN and Suddenlink are driving the bus on the Premieres at this point.


are the tivo premiers on suddenlink and RCN pretty much the software as retail?


----------



## Bigg

ajwees41 said:


> are the tivo premiers on suddenlink and RCN pretty much the software as retail?


I think they're in sync with the regular retail releases. I'm assuming that the true guinea pigs on the early release schedule are all retail, but I'm not 100% sure even on that. I don't know if the MSOs have veto/holdback power over the updates like cell carriers do, although they want them tested and deployed quickly, as they are the ones pushing for them in the first place. They might just need some time frame, maybe a few weeks for testing. Not sure.


----------

